# Adult Seesaw (Not For Vertigo Sufferers)



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Yikes certainly LOOKS fun! :lol:


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

if i remember rightly this chap goes round in a circle at the same time!!


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Arr yes it does well spotted.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Need a video really...


----------



## esjayjay (Oct 17, 2013)

Not good, I just been told I got vertigo, Not scared of heights etc but the dizzyness and unbalanced version, 2 "attacks" recently had me quite worried. All is well now though (touch wood)


----------

